# a cottage view in wartercolour



## nittram 1

this is my watercolour art 
i hope you like it 
from paul


----------



## chanda95

I do like it! It has a soft (dreamy) quality. You did a nice job. Watercolor is not the easiest to work with.


----------



## DonH

Good job! I can see it too well since I only have cell phone access and can't retrieve thumbnails. What I can see looks very colorful! Keep it up!


----------



## patrick2009

wow,cool,i love it 



________________
oil painting oil paintings


----------



## jacklee15

Hey this is awesome and mind blowing........Its an superb art......I liked it and I gonna share this with my friends too, so that they can also enjoy it......Good Work....Keep it up.....

Thanks and Regards
Thank You Cards


----------



## arold10

Nicely done, I kind of like the way both the mountain and the pond are painted.


----------

